# John Deere Lanz 500 Oil Capacity



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello Everyone Im new owner of John Deere Lanz 500 from 1961 Germany made .If anyone could told me oil capacity to gearbox in my John Deere Lanz 500 I will be very grateful . Im from Poland . My tractor is here [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_Wwaj817Os]John DEERE LANZ 500 silnik TURBO 82 PS Przyspieszenie - YouTube[/ame] Regards Witek


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

:lmao: Where the heck are you going in such a hurry?:lmao: That John Deere really moves! Welcome to the forum Witek and thanks for the video. That was awesome!


----------



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

I hurry for beer & to neighbor wife


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

owner21 said:


> I hurry for beer & to neighbor wife


As fast as you're going there, I'd say you were outrunning the neighbors wifes husbands shotgun!:lmao:


----------

